
Opting out of behavioral ad tracking may get easier - lotusleaf1987
http://arstechnica.com/web/news/2010/10/opting-out-of-behavioral-ad-tracking-may-get-easier.ars
======
atomical
I have always wondered why browsers haven't led the fight against excessive
user monitoring, especially Firefox. Rather they abdicate this responsibility
to plug-ins that do not have widespread adoption.

I told people to switch to FF because it was a safer experience and certainly
a better browser. Now we have a lot of bullshit methods to continuously track
users. Where are you now supposedly superior browser?

